# Probably a blonde question... Exo terra vivs..



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

Can you stack them??? 

I have a space where i have one exo terra viv and two wooden vivs beneath it, soon the wooden vivs will be gone and id LOVE to have two exo terras (one on top of the other) in this space. 

I had planned to build a small shelf system so the vivs were each supported on a different shelf, however the space i have LITERALLY fits the vivs perfectly - not even a cm either side - so i cant really build a shelf or anything... unless i put the support pieces of wood at the front and back which will mean i cant open the viv doors... bah.... 

So yeah - can you stack exo terras? Im sure the glass wouldnt take the weight..... but hell its worth asking the question. Or has someone got an ingenious solution to my problem that ive not thought of?

EDIT - pics to illustrate my point:

Area in question, note wardrobe on right, desk on left - these have nowhere else to go so they cant move. The space in the middle is EXACTLY 24". 










The two white wooden vivs will be gone in a couple of months, and id love to be able to put the exo terra on the desk into that space so that i actually get my workspace back....

Wardrobe - RIGHT up against wall. 









Desk - RIGHT up against wall. 









Exo terra JUST fits in the middle. 



















Heeeeeelp


----------



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

Do you not have a hood??? Mine are heated and lighted with hoods i would feel okay about stacking two of light weights like the 30x30x30 or even the 30x30x60 but nothing more.


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

yes...


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

Marinam2 said:


> Do you not have a hood??? Mine are heated and lighted with hoods i would feel okay about stacking two of light weights like the 30x30x30 or even the 30x30x60 but nothing more.


No hoods, these are GTP vivs i have removed the mesh top and replaced them with wood. These are the 60x60x45 exo terras and they are pretty weighty with the soil etc in them... bugger...



Meko said:


> yes...


you suuuuure?? not that i dont trust you or anything....


----------



## kelboy (Feb 10, 2009)

Isn't that what the flared bases are for? So they can be stacked without sliding? The glass will have no problem taking the weight, I'm sure of that.


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

kelboy said:


> Isn't that what the flared bases are for? So they can be stacked without sliding? The glass will have no problem taking the weight, I'm sure of that.


hmm interesting... i thought thats what the bases were for but im just worried as they weigh a LOT - my OH really struggles to lift one of these on his own and hes a bodybuilder :/


----------



## kelboy (Feb 10, 2009)

chondro13 said:


> hmm interesting... i thought thats what the bases were for but im just worried as they weigh a LOT - my OH really struggles to lift one of these on his own and hes a bodybuilder :/


Bodybuilders are just posers with inflated muscle, a bit girly and weak! I could probably dead lift more than him :whistling2: Qualifying statement: I'm from a family of powerlifters.

Think of an egg. It takes a hell of a lot of pressure to break it if you try and compress it end to end. 

Vertical pressure on the end of glass won't break it.


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/equipment-classifieds/348831-2-x-exo-terras-60x45x45.html

you can't see the pic on there but you can see the thumbnail 
exo terra stacked - Google Search


or you could easily make a shelf unit to fit there, although your picture taking skills are crap so it might not be as easy as it looks :whistling2:


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

kelboy said:


> Bodybuilders are just posers with inflated muscle, a bit girly and weak! I could probably dead lift more than him :whistling2: Qualifying statement: I'm from a family of powerlifters.
> 
> Think of an egg. It takes a hell of a lot of pressure to break it if you try and compress it end to end.
> 
> Vertical pressure on the end of glass won't break it.


:lol2: hes the kind whos just doing it to get fit  he can lift me over his shoulder like im a rag doll - and i weigh more than him! Hes very convenient to have around when im in a 'lets just move this viv over there' kinda mood  

I suppose your right, physics tells me it should be fine to stack them.... but its just a worry considering the extra weight ive added to the vivs... Id much rather not do it unless i HAVE to. 

Is there any way of making a shelf system strong enough to support the two that would fit in the space? I would actually prefer this aesthetically too as it means one is raised off the floor and when i bend down i dont have a GTP flying at me pointy end first at eye level :lol2:.... Width is the issue, i have loads of space behind and in front of the vivs. Any genius carpenters out there??


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

Meko said:


> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/equipment-classifieds/348831-2-x-exo-terras-60x45x45.html
> 
> you can't see the pic on there but you can see the thumbnail
> exo terra stacked - Google Search
> ...


:lol2: those pics help to encourage my faith!!

I know my picture taking skills are useless (and omg i need to dust!!!) but can you in your infinate wisdom explain to me how i can make a shelf unit in there?? it cant be attached to the wall behind the vivs as its a window there  It needs to be free standing


----------



## negri21 (Oct 8, 2007)

if you already have the mesh blocked to keep humidity in then cut a square bit of wood and put that in between them . 

i wouldnt like to keep two on top of each other with out something between them 

it will restrict the airflow though


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

negri21 said:


> if you already have the mesh blocked to keep humidity in then cut a square bit of wood and put that in between them .
> 
> i wouldnt like to keep two on top of each other with out something between them
> 
> it will restrict the airflow though


This was another reason - the wooden tops have two adjustable vents in them, but as the flared bits on the bottom of the vivs leave a gap this would mean air could flow just fine. But id still rather have a shelf unit : victory:

Heres what the lids look like:


----------



## eddygecko (Feb 14, 2007)

I would never risk this as exo terra vivs are not really made for stacking. The larger ones are very heavy and creak alot when lifiting when they are full of decor. However you could put something in the bottom viv to support the weight in the middle, a piece of vertical bamboo with a metal support inside in the middle or each corner as it would blend in with the viv.


----------



## negri21 (Oct 8, 2007)

chondro13 said:


> This was another reason - the wooden tops have two adjustable vents in them, but as the flared bits on the bottom of the vivs leave a gap this would mean air could flow just fine. But id still rather have a shelf unit : victory:
> 
> Heres what the lids look like:
> 
> ...


i would say that your home made roof insert looks a lot flatter than the exo terra ones so might make it more stable . 

but they are not made to stack


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

to make shelving you use your desk and your wardrobe.

Basically, fit 1x1 beams of timber along the side of the wardrobe and use MDF / Conti / whatever for the rest. If you want 3 shelves you create an E shaped shelf unit which attaches onto the beams on the wardrobe to hold the 'open' ends of the shelving and sits on the desk.
Or create a new desk that's incorporated into the shelving the legs of the desk are part of the -> E so it'd be a bit like -E

if you really want i can do a shitty paint drawing to show you


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

Cheers all, this has given me a lot to think about... i dont think im going to risk stacking the exo vivs - even if they 'should' do it its just not worth the risk - also it wouldnt be as pretty as a stack lol... or as much DIY fun 

SO ive just been for a play in my room and ive noticed that pesky desk has a whole 2cm overhang.... nothing a jigsaw cant improve... this may leave me enough space to make a nice strong stack to fit either side of the vivs! 

Ill be sure to update this thread if i come up with a solution that works :2thumb:


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

Meko said:


> to make shelving you use your desk and your wardrobe.
> 
> Basically, fit 1x1 beams of timber along the side of the wardrobe and use MDF / Conti / whatever for the rest. If you want 3 shelves you create an E shaped shelf unit which attaches onto the beams on the wardrobe to hold the 'open' ends of the shelving and sits on the desk.
> Or create a new desk that's incorporated into the shelving the legs of the desk are part of the -> E so it'd be a bit like -E
> ...


i NEED a shitty paid drawing :no1:

(i cant add holes in the wardrobe as it was here when i moved in... however i require the pic for fun  )


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

you're not having it then :Na_Na_Na_Na:

although i was going to suggest losing that overhang on the desk to attach the shelving to.. but if you make a shelving unit you can use some of the left over wood to make a smaller desk.


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

Meko said:


> you're not having it then :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> although i was going to suggest losing that overhang on the desk to attach the shelving to.. but if you make a shelving unit you can use some of the left over wood to make a smaller desk.


Boo you used to be cool!

Im sure ill be able to shave the over hang off, and looking at the pics it looks like that bit of skirting board is about to fall off anyway so i may manage to make another cm out of that bit :lol2:

I like my desk  it has shelves and useful bits and it fits nicely in the corner  but it doesnt need that overhang  hehe...


----------



## kelboy (Feb 10, 2009)

One word.......cantilever.


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

chondro13 said:


> I like my desk  it has shelves and useful bits and it fits nicely in the corner  but it doesnt need that overhang  hehe...


make an identical one then :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

kelboy said:


> One word.......cantilever.


eeeee but id mess this up big time - what could i use thats strong enough?


----------



## kelboy (Feb 10, 2009)

chondro13 said:


> eeeee but id mess this up big time - what could i use thats strong enough?


Ready made steel cantilever shelving. I'll find some.


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

kelboy said:


> Ready made steel cantilever shelving. I'll find some.


:gasp: they do this!!? 

*loves Kelboy*


----------



## kelboy (Feb 10, 2009)

chondro13 said:


> :gasp: they do this!!?
> 
> *loves Kelboy*


:blush:

They do. I've found wall mounted, which would need fixing above and below the window, probably, so you're spanning the height of it (but who needs windows?!), this would also give you some much needed space for more enclosures :2thumb:.

Spur Shelving.co.uk - Buy Spur Shelving online

I'll try and find some free standing.


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

kelboy said:


> :blush:
> 
> They do. I've found wall mounted, which would need fixing above and below the window, probably, so you're spanning the height of it (but who needs windows?!), this would also give you some much needed space for more enclosures :2thumb:.
> 
> ...


:lol2: thats awesome, im sure that can be altered so you just use the metal supports as a back structure and the cantilever shelves can be attached to that. The base would obviously have to be super stable. I notice B&Q do similar stuff to this, i might pop in and annoy someone there. :whistling2:


----------



## kelboy (Feb 10, 2009)

chondro13 said:


> :lol2: thats awesome, im sure that can be altered so you just use the metal supports as a back structure and the cantilever shelves can be attached to that. The base would obviously have to be super stable. I notice B&Q do similar stuff to this, i might pop in and annoy someone there. :whistling2:


If they did the shelf supports with the clips the other way around, they would be perfect as feet. The feet only have to protrude as far as the shelves. There is also a wonderful product, which is used in construction, which is basically a strong meccano set, Welcome to Unistrut, The Original Metal Framing.


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

kelboy said:


> If they did the shelf supports with the clips the other way around, they would be perfect as feet. The feet only have to protrude as far as the shelves. There is also a wonderful product, which is used in construction, which is basically a strong meccano set, Welcome to Unistrut, The Original Metal Framing.


aw COOL!!! its like being 5 playing with sticko bricks again :no1:

thanks hun this kinda thing is just what i was looking for - you may have just saved my desk!! =D


----------



## kelboy (Feb 10, 2009)

chondro13 said:


> aw COOL!!! its like being 5 playing with sticko bricks again :no1:
> 
> thanks hun this kinda thing is just what i was looking for - you may have just saved my desk!! =D


No problem. 

Just remember, if you get unistrut, you need brackets, channel nuts and bolts, as well as a way of cutting it. Hacksaws work, but take about 3000 calories for each cut. Angle grinder and 1mm cutting discs are my weapon of choice.


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

kelboy said:


> No problem.
> 
> Just remember, if you get unistrut, you need brackets, channel nuts and bolts, as well as a way of cutting it. Hacksaws work, but take about 3000 calories for each cut. Angle grinder and 1mm cutting discs are my weapon of choice.


:lol2: i could cut that instead of going to the gym that day  

I can take it down to the uni and plead with my engineer friend to do a few cuts for me, should only take them a second  

thanks for your help! ill update this thread with my final piece whenever it gets done :lol2:


----------



## rob2278 (Feb 20, 2008)

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizards/477434-stacking-exo-terras.html


----------

